# care sheet for FP's



## triw51 (Jan 23, 2013)

Let me start and confess i am new to the fountain pen, I made a few because I had some one ask me to.  Because I make pens I have had people ask me how to care for their fountain pens.  I would like to make more FPs and was looking for a "How to care for your FP" hand out.  
What do you FP makers do to give beginners instructions for cleaning and caring for their new pens?  
Thanks in advance for any help.  William


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 23, 2013)

Oklahoman is a plethora of knowledge on this subject.


----------



## jallan (Jan 23, 2013)

William, go to Exoticblanks.com and go all the way down to customer handouts on the opening page There you will find the care for fountain pens. Just make copies.
Jallan
Cedar Creek Custom Pens - Home


----------



## gbpens (Jan 23, 2013)

Craft Supply USA sends a Fountain Pen 101 sheet with fountain pen kits they sell. Try their site, you may be able to print it from the instructions list. Good basics for beginners.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 23, 2013)

Our library is a great place to find just about anything you need, Lou Metcalf (DCBluesman) wrote 5 articles that would be great to give as hand out just be sure to give him credit for them :
Behind the Nib - Fountain Pen Topics by Lou Metcalf, a.k.a. dcbluesman 2008 







Adjusting Ink Flow on a Nib (30kb PDF)
Prepping an New Nib (25kb PDF)
Selecting a Fountain Pen (75kb PDF)
Your Reservoir: Is it really full or only partly full (30kb PDF)
Nib adjustment - Practice, Practice, Practice (160kb PDF)
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f139/iap-library-general-reference-77366/


----------

